
Show HN: Not BASIC – though strongly inspired by it - teacher_cs
https://nbasic.net/ide/
======
pmarreck
This is cool! I’d love an immutable/functional version of this (I believe it
can be about as simple).

Also, could work better on mobile...

~~~
teacher_cs
Thanks. Functional/immutable - that would not be BASIC like anymore. Mobile
and programming - a challenging thing.

